# Weekend brisket & burnt ends. Qview galore!



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up a full packer at Wally World last week. It was a big boy, just over 14 lbs. I trimmed it up, just over 4 lbs. of fat and separated the point from the flat. I soaked the flat, point, & the fat in a marinade for 24 hours. It was just a simple marinade consisting of: Beef broth, Yoshida's, Worsty, onion & garlic powder, & CBP. After the marinade I rubbed it down with: Br. sugar, garlic & onion powder, CBP, & Tone's Montreal steak seasoning. I put the rub on the fat too. Back in the fridge for about 5 hours. Fired up the WSM around 7:30 PM Sat. night. Set it to run at 210 degrees. I put the point & the flat on the bottom rack. Then put all 4 lbs. of the fat on the top rack so it would baste the brisket all night while I slept. About 12 hours later on Sunday morning I checked on them & the point was around 180 & the flat was at 186. I foiled the flat with some beer & took the point off to cube up for burnt ends. Cubed it & tossed in BBQ sauce & back on the smoker for a couple of hours. The flat took about 4 more hours to get to 205. I took it off & wrapped it in towels for 2 more hours. We decided that since the smoker was already fired up, why not make a batch of BBQ sauce & some beans, so I added about 1/2 chimney of unlit charcoal to the fire & put the beans & BBQ sauce on. Kept them on for 4 more hours. It was a long day, but well worth it. The brisket was very tender & moist. The pictures don't really show the color of the meat. It appears that it has a thin smoke ring, but the meat was pink all the way to the center. Here's some pics, hope you enjoy them. 

*This is the packer I started with:*








*Another look:*







*Here it is after I trimmed it & separated it, and marinated it for the 24 hours:*







*Rubbed down & ready to go:*







*On the WSM on the bottom rack:*







*Then the seasoned fat on the top rack:*







*Here's the fat all rendered out in the morning,sorry the pic is a little blurry.*







*Here's a shot of the briskets just before I probed them.*







*Put the probes in only to find out that there just about ready to foil (flat) & cube (point).*







*Here's the point I pulled it at 180.*







*I wish the photo was better because the meat is pinkish all the way through:*







*Cubed it up & mixed with some BBQ sauce:*







*Then back on the grill, got rid of the fat on the top rack. Fed it to the fish in the pond behind the house:*







*The burnt ends are done:*







*Toss with a little more BBQ sauce & keep hot till dinner:*







*Need to add about 1/2 chimney of unlit charcoal because we decided to smoke some BBQ sauce & a batch of beans, this is the contraption I made to get the charcoal into the middle of the ring:*







*On go the beans and BBQ sauce:*







*The brisket is done:*







*So are the beans & BBQ sauce:*







*Time to slice the brisket:*







*It's hard to see in the photo's but the meat is a beautiful pink color:*







*You can see how juicy it is in the next photo:*







*Nothing left but making a sammie. Brisket, BBQ sauce, provolone, & cole slaw, on a Publix bakery roll.*







*No beans or burnt ends left. Some friends stopped over & we had them for snacks. Split this sammie with Judy. You can see the brisket is just falling apart. I probably sliced it too thin, but it does just melt in your mouth:*







*Thank you all for looking, hope you enjoyed it.*


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2011)

Glorious!!!!!!!

Great pics too!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG !!!

That has got to be one of the best threads I've ever seen!

Everything looks absolutely Perfect!!!!!

Man, I wish I was there for some of that!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Bear & Craig. I wish you were here to taste it too Bear.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2011)

DAMNIT Al!! Now I want brisket!

Man that is one tastey looking brisket, good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Johnny, glad your back at it!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 4, 2011)

this is worthy of a Wiki.

Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?


----------



## irie (Apr 4, 2011)

looks pretty darn good! I am drooling over here looking at those burnt ends! by the way I dig your charcoal slide that thing is genius haha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> this is worthy of a Wiki.
> 
> Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?


Must have sliced easily (without falling apart), because Judy put the second string meat cutter in.

Bear


----------



## venture (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job!  I see you like a "little cheese".  You can make my sandwich any time.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 4, 2011)

Al, this post is really a thing of beauty...I'm inspired to go do some brisket now.  That pan of BBQ looks awesome.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW Al!!  I'm not a huge brisket lover but you could convert me with that!!


----------



## gorilla (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic. Now I'm starving. I could use one of those sandwiches and a cold brew right about now.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Al, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  everything looks absolutely delicious! Thanks for the Q-view! I see a first time brisket thread in my near future


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice smoke Al,

Brisket looks yummy. lately I have not been getting a deep smoke ring either.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great Al. I like how you put the sauce on the smoker too


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang I dont know how I missed this thread - All I can say is WOW nice job Al - Man I wish I could get a taste of that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Must have sliced easily (without falling apart), because Judy put the second string meat cutter in.
> 
> Bear


Your right Bear, you know it was easy or she'd have done it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> this is worthy of a Wiki.
> 
> Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?




It sliced real easy, I should have sliced it a bit thicker, because when we started handling it it started to fall apart.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

irie said:


> looks pretty darn good! I am drooling over here looking at those burnt ends! by the way I dig your charcoal slide that thing is genius haha.


Thanks, the charcoal slide is just a piece of stove pipe riveted onto the chimney!
 




Venture said:


> Nice job!  I see you like a "little cheese".  You can make my sandwich any time.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking!


Thanks, Merv
 




Ravanelli said:


> Al, this post is really a thing of beauty...I'm inspired to go do some brisket now.  That pan of BBQ looks awesome.


Thank-you, & yes the burnt ends really make a great snack while your waiting to slice the brisket.
 




realtorterry said:


> WOW Al!!  I'm not a huge brisket lover but you could convert me with that!!


Thanks Terry, I actually prefer brisket to pork, but I do smoke a lot of butts & ribs.
 




GORILLA said:


> That looks fantastic. Now I'm starving. I could use one of those sandwiches and a cold brew right about now.


Thank-you, nothing goes better with brisket than a nice cold beer!
 




JP61 said:


> Al,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look forward to that Qview of your first brisket.
 




rp RibKing said:


> Nice smoke Al,
> 
> Brisket looks yummy. lately I have not been getting a deep smoke ring either.


Thanks, actually the smoke ring went all the way to the center. It wasn't real red, but the whole brisket had a pink color. I wish I had a better camera, because when I cut into it I couldn't believe what I was seeing.
 




ThunderDome said:


> Looks great Al. I like how you put the sauce on the smoker too


Thanks Man, I started putting the sauce on the smoker about 1 year ago. It gives it a nice smoky flavor.
 




Scarbelly said:


> Dang I dont know how I missed this thread - All I can say is WOW nice job Al - Man I wish I could get a taste of that.


Thanks, Gary

I wish you could taste it too. Maybe someday we will be able to email food.


----------



## reardenreturns (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic and the burnt ends look AWESOME!! :Looks-Great:


----------



## sunman76 (Apr 4, 2011)

ohh yea that looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Anthony & Sunman. Anthony if you haven't tried burnt ends, they really make getting a whole packer worthwhile.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice brisket Al. I havent smoked a brisket yet but it is certainly on my to do list. Good idea on the chute to add the coals to the center.........................


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 4, 2011)

AL great job it looks so good..


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 4, 2011)

A work of art!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Boykjo, Tyo, & BlueBombersfan. Boykjo, I will be waiting for your first brisket Q-view!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome Al !


----------



## jakerz66 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job that is some good looking brisket.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks, Gary
> 
> I wish you could taste it too. Maybe someday we will be able to email food.


That could bring a whole new meaning to "Spam" !?!?

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That could bring a whole new meaning to "Spam" !?!?
> 
> Bear




Where do you come up with this stuff? Is it something in the water up there?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Where do you come up with this stuff? Is it something in the water up there?




LOL---Didn't you like that one??

Don't mind me---Sometimes I just have to cheer myself up.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2011)

It's the cold weather where Bear lives Al.... freezes his brain during the winter..... lol.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks awesome Al,,Killer bark!!!   I haven't been thinking about brisket for a while. Now after seeing yours that's all I can think about. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got one of those Wally World packers in the freezer. Might be time to break that bad boy out.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job Al,I have great respect for a man that can smoke a brisket that comes out that juicy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ofcourse the Guru probably gets a little credit


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> It's the cold weather where Bear lives Al.... freezes his brain during the winter..... lol.


I think your right Johnny, but it's spring now. NOW WHAT???
 




dirtworldmike said:


> Looks awesome Al,,Killer bark!!!   I haven't been thinking about brisket for a while. Now after seeing yours that's all I can think about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.
 




raptor700 said:


> Great job Al,I have great respect for a man that can smoke a brisket that comes out that juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea the guru makes it easy to get a good nights sleep. I've done an all nighter without the guru & the WSM stays pretty steady, BUT I just couldn't keep myself from getting up a couple of times to check it. Now I don't even wake up until morning.


----------



## gotarace (Apr 4, 2011)

Al that is a Fantastic looking Brisket...that sammy looks Great. I have to say that pan of burnt ends and a cool brew would hit the spot right now...


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 5, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!! The brisket and the Q-view. Thanks for sharing. I'm definetly going to have to work on my posting to try to keep pace. Gonna have to fire the BEVO baker up again to get some new pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, gotarace& fourashleys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> It's the cold weather where Bear lives Al.... freezes his brain during the winter..... lol.





SmokinAl said:


> I think your right Johnny, but it's spring now. NOW WHAT???


Hey!

I thought you guys were my buddies!

Give a Bear a break!

I'm a little groggy yet---Just coming out of hibernation!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 5, 2011)

Al those are some fine looking briskets...  You done them Proud...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey!
> 
> I thought you guys were my buddies!
> 
> ...




Good Lord, What's gonna happen when you wake up!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Al those are some fine looking briskets...  You done them Proud...


Thanks Buddy, I appreciate the good words!


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks great Al! I want to smoke another brisket. This weekend is a no-go though. I have never separated the flat and point before smoking. Might try that next time.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks great and I do mean GREAT !!!!!!   I have never smoked a brisket I will have to try that...The smoke ends look like the thing to do...thanks for all your work on posting that...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Chris & Roller,

Chris I have done it both ways & If your going to do burnt ends it's easier to separate them ahead of time.

Roller, You should smoke one, they are not hard to do, they just take a lot of patience, and the burnt ends are like beef candy.


----------



## alelover (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks great Al. Love the charcoal slide. I think I'll be stealing that idea. That will work great for the SFB. And I won't drop hot coals on my feet anymore.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great i cant wait to do my first brisket.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow!! made me drool.. nuff said!!


----------



## jacobtia (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking brisket Al!

If you'd called I woulda been on the next plane down!

Great work!


----------



## jmk3921 (Apr 5, 2011)

.


----------



## dtcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

Good looking stuff...do you make your own BBQ sauce and then smoke it? I make my own but I just do it on the stove.


----------



## dennycieslinski (Apr 6, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmm,MMM!!   Sure looks delicious!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2011)

Dtcunni said:


> Good looking stuff...do you make your own BBQ sauce and then smoke it? I make my own but I just do it on the stove.




Yes I make my own & then instead of simmering it on the stove. I warm it up on the stove then put it in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours. It gives it a great smoky taste.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Scott, David, jmk, Jeff, Jake, & Denny for your kind comments.

Scott, I can't tell you how many times I burned my feet with hot coals, don't forget I'm in Florida & barefoot most of the time. The chute ended all that.


----------



## fliptetlow (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Job and Great write up.


----------



## lookwow (Apr 6, 2011)

Like everything you make it looks amazing. If i lived by you i would make it my one goal to become your best buddy :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2011)

fliptetlow said:


> Great Job and Great write up.







lookwow said:


> Like everything you make it looks amazing. If i lived by you i would make it my one goal to become your best buddy :)


Thanks guys!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2011)

Now I have "Brisket Envy"!

FANTASTIC!

Todd


----------



## purosmoke (Apr 6, 2011)

Very Very nice!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 6, 2011)

Sure does look good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

Al's really getting out of hand with his smokes!

If I wasn't married, I think I'd spend my Winters in Florida, near Al, and my Summers in Wyoming, not too far from "Eric's Eatery".

I could probably roll back & forth, from one to the other, after a few seasons!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh sure.... a plate of dried beef cubes makes the carousel, while my text book perfect pulled pork languishes in purgatory.... *sigh* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(just kidding Al.... grats on the carousel ride!)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Oh sure.... a plate of dried beef cubes makes the carousel, while my text book perfect pulled pork languishes in purgatory.... *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang Johnny I didn't even know it was on the carousel. I'll have to take a look and admire my work LOL.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 7, 2011)

man that looks amazing!  i've been dying to do a full packer!


i started laughing when i saw your coal contraption because i've been wondering what people have been doing with there WSM to add coal...because i kind of do a toss method with the chimeney and its a mess. i was thinking of getting a metal ice scoop and trying that but it'll still burn the hands


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Doug, The stove pipe works great & it's inexpensive.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2011)

dougmays said:


> man that looks amazing!  i've been dying to do a full packer!
> 
> 
> i started laughing when i saw your coal contraption because i've been wondering what people have been doing with there WSM to add coal...because i kind of do a toss method with the chimeney and its a mess. i was thinking of getting a metal ice scoop and trying that but it'll still burn the hands


.... also the door of the WSM works as a chute in a pinch. It doesn't reach the middle of the ring like Al's does, if I remember correctly the stove pipe idea Al used is under $10.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Apr 7, 2011)

I am eating chick-fil-a while reading this and I am furious that I can't eat any burnt ends.  This thread has some great pictures and will force me to make some next weekend when I'm not working.  Thanks for a great post!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow as the new guy I sir would like to shake your hand I can't wit till I can do that looks perfect and delicious. I am drooling just lookin at the pics thanks for posting them it gives me a goal to shoot for.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, Fly & Jeff. When you both do a brisket, don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## porked (Apr 9, 2011)

I hadn't been on for a few days and missed this one. WOW! You're killing me Al! Fantastic job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Porked said:


> I hadn't been on for a few days and missed this one. WOW! You're killing me Al! Fantastic job.




Thanks Buddy!


----------



## bassplayer4 (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW...I cannot stop looking at this thread. Those burnt ends are driving me nuts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

BassPlayer4 said:


> WOW...I cannot stop looking at this thread. Those burnt ends are driving me nuts.




Thanks Bass, there fun to make & everybody loves them.


----------



## callahan4life (Apr 11, 2011)

That looks great Al! Great Q-View!


----------



## bobh127 (Apr 11, 2011)

Al, the flat and the cubed point looks great. I love burnt ends!  My questions are: is it possible to get your recipe foe the beans? Then the sauce did you make that from scratch, or it is a jarred sauce that you doctor up and smoke? I've not done many briskets, and I think I now see why I've never been real happy with one I have smoked. I don't think I have ever left one on the grill long enough. I do butts for 18-20 hours at 210, and I would guess briskets take at least 12-15 hours. Do you cook the brisket direct or indirect? I am not sure I want the fat dripping into the coals, so what is your take on that? What do you use to "set it and forget it for overnight"? I have a BBQ Guru that I use and that has worked well for low and slow. I have a BBQ sauce that I like quite a lot and would share with anyone that would like to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## elds498 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks Great!! Haven't tried doing a brisket yet but think i'm going to have to now. The whole spread looks delicious. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

BobH127 said:


> Al, the flat and the cubed point looks great. I love burnt ends!  My questions are: is it possible to get your recipe foe the beans? Then the sauce did you make that from scratch, or it is a jarred sauce that you doctor up and smoke? I've not done many briskets, and I think I now see why I've never been real happy with one I have smoked. I don't think I have ever left one on the grill long enough. I do butts for 18-20 hours at 210, and I would guess briskets take at least 12-15 hours. Do you cook the brisket direct or indirect? I am not sure I want the fat dripping into the coals, so what is your take on that? What do you use to "set it and forget it for overnight"? I have a BBQ Guru that I use and that has worked well for low and slow. I have a BBQ sauce that I like quite a lot and would share with anyone that would like to check it out. Thanks.


 is it possible to get your recipe foe the beans? The bean recipe is: 1 can Bush's original beans with brown sugar, chopped onion, chopped jalapenos, dijon mustard, and if you want some chopped up pork. I really don't measure anything, but it's approximately 1/2 cu b.s., 1/2 lg. onion, 1/3 cu jal., 1 tbs mustard into 1- 28 oz can of beans.

did you make that from scratch, or it is a jarred sauce that you doctor up and smoke? The sauce is Jeff's & instead of simmering it on the stove I put it in the smoker for 3 or 4 hours, it takes on a nice smoky flavor.

Do you cook the brisket direct or indirect? I have a Weber Smoky Mountain smoker. The charcoal grate is under the water pan. The brisket is on a grate above the water pan. So it would be indirect.

I am not sure I want the fat dripping into the coals, so what is your take on that? The fat never hits the coals, it lands in the water pan.

What do you use to "set it and forget it for overnight"? I fill the charcoal ring all the way full & the guru keeps it to temp all night long.

 I have a BBQ sauce that I like quite a lot and would share with anyone that would like to check it out. I am always looking for new recipes, if you wouldn't mind, would you please either post your recipe or PM it to me. Thanks Al


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been away waaaaaayyyy too long. So glad it's getting warmer here.

To echo the sounds of redundancy...... WOW!! That looks great. Can't wait to get the smoker out, if this wind and rain ever stops.

Great job Al. Love the Qview. "Enter drool here"


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Cheezee! I know it's been a long winter for you guys, glad to hear it's finally warming up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Missed you Cheesee!

What happened, did RT 29 shut down for the Winter?

Bear


----------



## pittman (May 19, 2011)

Wow, so impressed, I want to duplicate what you've done. So, I'm going to make this my first smoke. I have a masterbuilt 40in. Electric. Is it possible to duplicate what you accomplished? If so, what wood should I use, and should I mix some charcoal in with the wood? Do any of your steps in the process change? Times? Etc. 
I know I'm asking a lot, but I would really appreciate the advice.
Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Wow, so impressed, I want to duplicate what you've done. So, I'm going to make this my first smoke. I have a masterbuilt 40in. Electric. Is it possible to duplicate what you accomplished? If so, what wood should I use, and should I mix some charcoal in with the wood? Do any of your steps in the process change? Times? Etc.
> I know I'm asking a lot, but I would really appreciate the advice.
> Thanks!



First of all Pittman Welcome to SMF. You should go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper welcome. As for the brisket being your first smoke, I would try to discourage you from doing that. It is a very hard cut of meat to get right the first time. You would be better off starting with ribs or a pork butt, or even a beer can chicken.


----------



## africanmeat (May 20, 2011)

Hi Al i can jast say 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it looks wow i am sure that it taste even better then it looks


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Ahron.


----------



## pittman (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just posted on the role call.  I really look forward to learning how to smoke.  My goal is your Brisket, but I was thinking I could start by following you rib recipe.  Would you advise that as a good start?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Thanks for the info! I just posted on the role call.  I really look forward to learning how to smoke.  My goal is your Brisket, but I was thinking I could start by following you rib recipe.  Would you advise that as a good start?




Yes ribs are a great way to start smoking. The 3-2-1 method will get you the best ribs you have ever eaten & it's easy to follow. It's 3-2-1 for spares or 2-2-1 for baby backs. Just type 3-2-1 ribs in the search box & read & learn. Good luck & don't forget the Q-view.


----------



## pittman (May 20, 2011)

Thanks alot!!


----------



## roller (May 20, 2011)

I just cant stop looking at this thread !!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Roller!


----------



## tnbertman (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Al -

I am doing 2 large flats (about 7 lb ea) this weekend.  Any hints about placing them on two racks (top and bottom) rather than one?

(Great post above by the way - it looks GREAT!!)

b


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

I see your new, welcome to SMF.

For your briskets you may want to switch them about half way through. 

They will cook more evenly that way & will have a chance to baste each other.

If they will fit on 1 rack I would do it that way with the fat above.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

I missed this one Al, looks great.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a delicous looking Flat there,and the Burnt Ends look outstanding
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

    Keep it coming it's all good.

Stan    aka    oldschoolbbq       ;}-


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jak757 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow....this is one great post Al!!  The best looking brisket I've even seen.  Love the use of the fat on top to render down over the brisket.  Great idea -- I'm going to do that some time.

Just ate breakfast, and now I'm hungry for brisket!

Thanks for the super post!!


----------



## rcfire77 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW! That's about all I can say after seeing this. That post just about sumed up, with photos, where I can only hope to get someday in regard to smoking. I even showed this to the wife, since she is skeptical about this whole "smoker thing" as she says. Of course she doesn't think I can reproduce this so the gauntlet has been dropped! All in good time...starting this weekend with some ribs as my first meat smoke. Will post pics after the smoke...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks John & RC.

Looking forward to your Q-view this weekend RC!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2011)

RC,

Can't go wrong with following Mr SmokinAl !!!

Bear


----------



## regularjoe (Mar 9, 2012)

I was debating on trying another brisket. I have stuck with pork for a while now and I have to say these pics pushed me into giving it another try. This look so good. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Picked up a full packer at Wally World last week. It was a big boy, just over 14 lbs. I trimmed it up, just over 4 lbs. of fat and separated the point from the flat. I soaked the flat, point, & the fat in a marinade for 24 hours. It was just a simple marinade consisting of: Beef broth, Yoshida's, Worsty, onion & garlic powder, & CBP. After the marinade I rubbed it down with: Br. sugar, garlic & onion powder, CBP, & Tone's Montreal steak seasoning. I put the rub on the fat too. Back in the fridge for about 5 hours. Fired up the WSM around 7:30 PM Sat. night. Set it to run at 210 degrees. I put the point & the flat on the bottom rack. Then put all 4 lbs. of the fat on the top rack so it would baste the brisket all night while I slept. About 12 hours later on Sunday morning I checked on them & the point was around 180 & the flat was at 186. I foiled the flat with some beer & took the point off to cube up for burnt ends. Cubed it & tossed in BBQ sauce & back on the smoker for a couple of hours. The flat took about 4 more hours to get to 205. I took it off & wrapped it in towels for 2 more hours. We decided that since the smoker was already fired up, why not make a batch of BBQ sauce & some beans, so I added about 1/2 chimney of unlit charcoal to the fire & put the beans & BBQ sauce on. Kept them on for 4 more hours. It was a long day, but well worth it. The brisket was very tender & moist. The pictures don't really show the color of the meat. It appears that it has a thin smoke ring, but the meat was pink all the way to the center. Here's some pics, hope you enjoy them. 

*This is the packer I started with:*








*Another look:*







*Here it is after I trimmed it & separated it, and marinated it for the 24 hours:*







*Rubbed down & ready to go:*







*On the WSM on the bottom rack:*







*Then the seasoned fat on the top rack:*







*Here's the fat all rendered out in the morning,sorry the pic is a little blurry.*







*Here's a shot of the briskets just before I probed them.*







*Put the probes in only to find out that there just about ready to foil (flat) & cube (point).*







*Here's the point I pulled it at 180.*







*I wish the photo was better because the meat is pinkish all the way through:*







*Cubed it up & mixed with some BBQ sauce:*







*Then back on the grill, got rid of the fat on the top rack. Fed it to the fish in the pond behind the house:*







*The burnt ends are done:*







*Toss with a little more BBQ sauce & keep hot till dinner:*







*Need to add about 1/2 chimney of unlit charcoal because we decided to smoke some BBQ sauce & a batch of beans, this is the contraption I made to get the charcoal into the middle of the ring:*







*On go the beans and BBQ sauce:*







*The brisket is done:*







*So are the beans & BBQ sauce:*







*Time to slice the brisket:*







*It's hard to see in the photo's but the meat is a beautiful pink color:*







*You can see how juicy it is in the next photo:*







*Nothing left but making a sammie. Brisket, BBQ sauce, provolone, & cole slaw, on a Publix bakery roll.*







*No beans or burnt ends left. Some friends stopped over & we had them for snacks. Split this sammie with Judy. You can see the brisket is just falling apart. I probably sliced it too thin, but it does just melt in your mouth:*







*Thank you all for looking, hope you enjoyed it.*


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2011)

Glorious!!!!!!!

Great pics too!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG !!!

That has got to be one of the best threads I've ever seen!

Everything looks absolutely Perfect!!!!!

Man, I wish I was there for some of that!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Bear & Craig. I wish you were here to taste it too Bear.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2011)

DAMNIT Al!! Now I want brisket!

Man that is one tastey looking brisket, good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Johnny, glad your back at it!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 4, 2011)

this is worthy of a Wiki.

Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?


----------



## irie (Apr 4, 2011)

looks pretty darn good! I am drooling over here looking at those burnt ends! by the way I dig your charcoal slide that thing is genius haha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> this is worthy of a Wiki.
> 
> Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?


Must have sliced easily (without falling apart), because Judy put the second string meat cutter in.

Bear


----------



## venture (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job!  I see you like a "little cheese".  You can make my sandwich any time.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 4, 2011)

Al, this post is really a thing of beauty...I'm inspired to go do some brisket now.  That pan of BBQ looks awesome.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW Al!!  I'm not a huge brisket lover but you could convert me with that!!


----------



## gorilla (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic. Now I'm starving. I could use one of those sandwiches and a cold brew right about now.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Al, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  everything looks absolutely delicious! Thanks for the Q-view! I see a first time brisket thread in my near future


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice smoke Al,

Brisket looks yummy. lately I have not been getting a deep smoke ring either.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great Al. I like how you put the sauce on the smoker too


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang I dont know how I missed this thread - All I can say is WOW nice job Al - Man I wish I could get a taste of that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Must have sliced easily (without falling apart), because Judy put the second string meat cutter in.
> 
> Bear


Your right Bear, you know it was easy or she'd have done it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> this is worthy of a Wiki.
> 
> Any problem slicing the brisket at 205°?




It sliced real easy, I should have sliced it a bit thicker, because when we started handling it it started to fall apart.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

irie said:


> looks pretty darn good! I am drooling over here looking at those burnt ends! by the way I dig your charcoal slide that thing is genius haha.


Thanks, the charcoal slide is just a piece of stove pipe riveted onto the chimney!
 




Venture said:


> Nice job!  I see you like a "little cheese".  You can make my sandwich any time.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking!


Thanks, Merv
 




Ravanelli said:


> Al, this post is really a thing of beauty...I'm inspired to go do some brisket now.  That pan of BBQ looks awesome.


Thank-you, & yes the burnt ends really make a great snack while your waiting to slice the brisket.
 




realtorterry said:


> WOW Al!!  I'm not a huge brisket lover but you could convert me with that!!


Thanks Terry, I actually prefer brisket to pork, but I do smoke a lot of butts & ribs.
 




GORILLA said:


> That looks fantastic. Now I'm starving. I could use one of those sandwiches and a cold brew right about now.


Thank-you, nothing goes better with brisket than a nice cold beer!
 




JP61 said:


> Al,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll look forward to that Qview of your first brisket.
 




rp RibKing said:


> Nice smoke Al,
> 
> Brisket looks yummy. lately I have not been getting a deep smoke ring either.


Thanks, actually the smoke ring went all the way to the center. It wasn't real red, but the whole brisket had a pink color. I wish I had a better camera, because when I cut into it I couldn't believe what I was seeing.
 




ThunderDome said:


> Looks great Al. I like how you put the sauce on the smoker too


Thanks Man, I started putting the sauce on the smoker about 1 year ago. It gives it a nice smoky flavor.
 




Scarbelly said:


> Dang I dont know how I missed this thread - All I can say is WOW nice job Al - Man I wish I could get a taste of that.


Thanks, Gary

I wish you could taste it too. Maybe someday we will be able to email food.


----------

